# Java Applet um Serielle Schnittstelle anzusprechen



## Milka (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

_Hintergrund:
ich muss ein Java Applet schreiben, das die kommunikation zwischen einem Xport und einem Microcontroller herstellt.
Ein Xport ist pratkisch ein Netzwerkanschluss mit einem Embedded Webserver und einer seriellen Schnittstelle. Auf diese Webserver soll dann das Java Applet draufgeladen werden.
Am Microcontroller ist ein Temperatursensor angeschlossen, der permanet die Temperatur auf dem Microcontroller speichert._

Das sollte das Program können:
Also, das eigentliche Problem ist das Java Applet.
Es muss eine Oberfläche haben, wo ein Button drauf ist und ein Anzeigefeld. 
Wenn man dann auf dem Button klickt, soll eine Verbindung zum Microcontroller über die serielle Schnittstelle hergestellt werden und die Temperatur in dem Anzeigefeld angezeigt werden. Also müssen Daten zwischen Microcontroller und Xport übertragen werden.

Aber wie realisiere ich das in einem Java Applet?


Ich hab mir jetzt mal "commAPI" runtergeladen und installiert. Das Beispielprogramm funktioniert auch, also er erkennt meine Sereiellen Ports vom PC. Aber ich weiß nicht ob "commAPI" nur für Windows ist, also ob es auch auf dem Webserver läuft. 

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Also wie ich die serielle Schnittstelle noch ansteuern kann, die vom Xport?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


Danke schonmal!


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Die Fähigkeiten der comm-API im Allgemeinen sowie der Java-Standard-Bibliotheken im hardwarenahen Bereich sind äußerst begrenzt. Ohne den Einsatz von nativen Bibliotheken kommtst du an hardwarenahe Prozesse nicht heran.
Das heißt also: du solltest dir JNI und C/C++ mal ansehen.


----------



## Milka (5. Jun 2005)

was meinst du mit nativen Bibliotheken, sowas wie commAPI?

sprich ich kann das in java vergessen? kann doch nicht sein, oder? muss doch eine Möglichkeit in Java geben, so ein Applet zu schreiben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Das wird schon gehen. Nur ist Java nicht für hardwarenahe Dinge gedacht. Daher müssen wohl native Bibliotheken, also bspw. .dll-Dateien, mit eingebunden werden. Und das wiederum macht man unter Java mit JNI.
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_23_000.htm#Xxx999380


----------

